# Do frogs like being petted?



## SeaWolf

in your experiance with frogs and toads do they like it as much as this? 

Viddler.com - Toad Petting - Uploaded by cheezburger


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They don't like it at all. My Peacocks (well one of them) will jump on my hand, but I'd say he's just indifferent to me rather than actually wanting to spend time on my hand.


----------



## Bearnandos

That was a great clip lol


----------



## firebelliedfreak

hes not enjoying it hes moving away!!!!!!


----------



## Oderus

Look's like defensive behavior too me on the toad's part.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Oderus said:


> Look's like defensive behavior too me on the toad's part.


 yeh exactly


----------



## SeaWolf

Oderus said:


> Look's like defensive behavior too me on the toad's part.


well thats what i was thinking
but then i thought hm, surely it would just hop away.?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

SeaWolf said:


> well thats what i was thinking
> but then i thought hm, surely it would just hop away.?


 
Not if you're too scared to move!


----------



## Bearnandos

I would have thought the same thing a week ago, but recently I purchased two stunning Crested geckos and the previous owner also had a beautiful Leo gecko which she had raised for several years - when she stroked her Leo it did EXACTLY what the frog/toad did in the clip. When I placed my hand near her Leo - it just ran off into her coco hut.............


----------



## [email protected]

I agree to some extent, I have 3 whites and the one ive had the longest and handle the most is really tame (captain croaker), he happily sits on my hand or arm and move about a little bit if he wishes but has no attempt to escape. This being said the other frogs that I have do not like being handled at all and if you pick them up and there not in the mood they just try jumping away. Ive had croaker since he was diddy, although I dont pet him I think there is a direct corolation between handling and the frogs attachment to humans.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Some reptiles seem to like being stroked, but in my experience most frogs don't- apart from anything else, the oils/soap/deoderant in your hands can irritate their skin. I will handle some toads (for example) when appropriate, but mostly they are 'watch-only' pets.


----------



## tokay

They love it , i play with and stroke my red eye tree frogs everyday ... they dont eat much anymore...:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

tokay said:


> They love it , i play with and stroke my red eye tree frogs everyday ... they dont eat much anymore...:whistling2:


Sarcasm is actually one of the _highest_ forms of wit- but only when used appropriately...


----------



## REDDEV1L

One of mine runs away whenever my shadow crosses her, and when I stroked her with a soft paintbrush I use to move the livefood, she did exactly what that toad did at the end, arched back, puffing up kinda stance. She HATED being weighed when I used to do it.
The other one doesn't mind being handled (Or rather, doesn't show any big signs that it doesn't like it) but did go through a phase of if I even so much as touched his head, he'd flick his head up sharply as if headbutting my finger...So much force from such a little toad I couldn't believe it.

I very rarely go near them at all these days tho, but if I do need to handle them I always feed them a mealy off my hand before putting them back...keeps em sweet so to speak


----------



## Bearnandos

The main reason why I liked the clip was due to the fact that apart from Whites - which can has been accepted may handle mild handling, should not be handled on a regular basis apart from health checks or viv maintenance as it can be detrimental to the frogs health - especially dartfrogs. I know this - hence would love the thought that my frogs would actually enjoy being handled would be kinda nice as I have never held any of my frogs (use the container methods).....oh well....thats why I bought my Cresties lol.


----------



## NorthamptonReptileCentre

I agree, frogs and toads should be left alone. They really don't like it and their skin is very sensitive too.


----------

